# Has anyone tried the TrekPod II for hiking/monopod use?



## BruinBear (Dec 14, 2012)

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=644649&Q=&is=REG&A=details

Wanted a monopod that I could use as a hiking stick. This is the most reasonably priced one i found. Does anyone have experience with any hiking pole/monopod combinations?


----------



## Drizzt321 (Dec 14, 2012)

BruinBear said:


> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=644649&Q=&is=REG&A=details
> 
> Wanted a monopod that I could use as a hiking stick. This is the most reasonably priced one i found. Does anyone have experience with any hiking pole/monopod combinations?



Not sure how stable it'd be as a tripod, especially with a heavy weight on top, and even less so if there's a heavy weight on top and a bunch of wind. But, as far as a 'the one you have with you', it's probably a lot better than nothing. The reviews are generally pretty positive. If you are going to be doing serious landscape/macro work out on a hike, I'd recommend getting a high quality lightweight tripod (going to be costly) with a great head, but if you just need it for some basic tripod/monopod use here and there it probably will work perfectly well.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 14, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> BruinBear said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=644649&Q=&is=REG&A=details
> ...


Are you an avid hiker? If so, you'll find the TrekPod heavy and awkward compared to high quality aluminum or carbon fiber trekking poles. You really need to decide how you will use this. As a hand held stabilizing monopod or a self standing unit? Personally, I have the trekpod and I ended up getting high quality trekking poles from Leki and then getting a small carbon fiber attachment thingy with a 1/4-20 stud with velcro that will attach to the top of the grip. As you probably know, you want to be as light as possible hiking. The heavy weight of the trekpod negates taking the photo equipment you were planning to use in the first place and it doesn't break down very small either. I'm on the way out now but I'll try to put up some links to good ideas later.


----------



## BruinBear (Dec 14, 2012)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > BruinBear said:
> ...



I mostly just want a monopod, dont really care about the tripod function. How much weight will rigging something like that be able to hold? looking for something that would support the weight of a 5D3 and 17-40 and maybe even 70-200, so a bit under 5 lbs. And no, nothing too serious, just ~10 mile day hikes.

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 14, 2012)

OK, here is what I got, it works OK and is esp cheaper/lighter than the dedicated TrekPod.
http://www.trekmount.com/
While doing a quick search for the trekmount, I found these...
http://www.briangreen.net/2011/07/trekking-pole-camera-mounts.html (I thought the 'Stick Pic' was interesting.
http://www.polepixie.com/

Also, Leki trekking poles have an interesting kit for $25 to conceal and reveal a camera mount inside the trekking pole handles.

There are more and more camera mountable trekking poles and staffs becoming available.
http://www.rei.com/search?query=camera+pole

There is also this...
http://www.dpreview.com/articles/6145161331/accessory-review-tamrac-zipshot-tripod
(I have one of these and with a bit of center weight and careful use, you can use it with a DSLR.)

And This...
XShot Pocket Telescopic Camera Extender
http://www.adorama.com/TPXSP1.html

Proper Tripods
This site really likes an expensive Gitzo and Gitzo is hard to beat. Lightweight is very important when hiking.
http://photonaturalist.net/the-perfect-tripod-for-a-hiking-photographer/
I use a Carbon Fiber Manfrotto 190CXPRO3 but it's not as snazzy as the Gitzo and I don't take mine very often.
http://www.adorama.com/BG190CXPRO3J.html

And if you were really good with knots and such, you could use a trekking pole with a 1/4-20 screw mount on the top and get three or four guy lines and stake them in the ground to secure the trekking pole upright for a "soft tripod". That would be lightweight and sturdy but it would take a bit of time to set up. But hey, everything's a compromise.

In summary, since I have done a bit of hiking, I have accepted the compromises that it requires for weight savings and lightened my load considerably for photography. I make do with less. The trekpod is a fine item, it's just not suited for proper hiking. I think it's better maybe for street photography in areas where tripods aren't allowed perhaps. Too heavy and bulky just to gain the flip out feet/legs. And a proper tripod just usually isn't worth the trouble when hiking unless it's part of an established shoot/plan. I'll use something else lighter and smaller, I'll figure out how to make something work that is laying around the area or I might just not take the shot in the first place. I don't want to ruin my hiking experience with carrying too much photo gear. In this case, one passion is colliding with another and something has to give. (Esp when I am with a group of others that don't want to be slowed down by me and my extra gear.)


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 14, 2012)

BruinBear - depending on where you are hiking, how long you are out, what the weather conditions are and if you're spending the night perhaps, how much food/water you are carrying and what the terrain is, a 10 mile hike can be pretty serious. I assume/hope you normally hike with a buddy.


----------

